# Instructor & Re-cert Training for Law Enforcement



## sh460

Just an FYI....... anyone looking for *Instructor* or just *re-cert* training in various law enforcement training such as: O.C. , Firearms, defensive tactics, expandable baton, handcuffing, control & restraint, building entry & room search, patrolling techniques, officer safety, simunitions training, and much....much...more!! Anyone interested should contact Marty Michelman at (617) 828-9868. Marty has been in the Law Enforcement community for a long time and is a very respectable and professional instructor in the field. He can accomodate various class sizes and is willing to travel. He also has a professional group of Assistant Instructors for large classes. Prices are comparable BUT training is beyond comparable!! 
Anyone interested should contact Marty Michelman at (617) 828-9868:fire:


----------



## 94c

Is Marty Michelin man a former cop?


----------



## Mortal knight

Last I heard he was teaching at the MPOC academy, he was one of my instructors at Boylston. He also work(ed) as a Suffolk County Sheriff. I took some of theses classes in 2002 while I was an auxilairy officer. He is a good instructor. Again i'm not sure what he is doing now in the LE field, but he has done alot of instructor work for various groups both LE and security.


----------



## BB-59

Marty is a real quality instructor who I really enjoyed taking classes with and from.


----------



## ponyboy

I have never trained under him,but I understand he is an excellent trainer. I don't believe he was ever a Police Officer.


----------



## mopar6972

Marty is an excellent instructor and I would recommend him highly to any department or persons seeking training...


----------



## texdep

I've heard good things about him as well.


----------



## The Jesters

He really knows his stuff and I recommend him.


----------



## briand1180

Great guy knows his stuff had him for recert couple years back.


----------



## girlcop21

one word to describe him: Intense! 

He is a great instructor, I had him several years ago at the Reading full time academy. At the time, he was also big into fitness as well.


----------



## 555low

94c, 
Marty is a good Instructor, BUT, has never been a cop.
That's one of the problems with the Training Council, too many people, from Pinkham down to some of its instructors who have NEVER "walked the walk!"
On a positive note, the Training Council offers the same classes Free of charge.


----------



## Mongo

Past History *???*


----------



## 94c

I'll pass on the classes.

Instead I'm going to medical school being taught by a plumber


----------



## BB-59

Your absolutly correct Marty has never been a cop. But I will tell you this, he knows his material and is an excellent instructor. 

Now this sounds like I am on the Marty fan club, sorry, I have had my disagreements with him as he has had with me. Ask yourself honestly what would your opinion be of Marty if he was say a part time police officer?

I'll agree with anyone that in certain subjects experience on the job (patrol procedures, vehicle stops) should be on the instructors resume. But if you do a little reserach on Marty you would be hard pressed to meet his level of training. He is a Mass State Police Firearms Instr. MPTC Instruc. Trainer, FLETC Firearms Instruc. and more certifications then I can mention.


----------



## Mongo

Talks the talk, but never walked the walk. *OVER!!*


----------



## Piper

those who can , do
while those who can't, teach.......


----------



## 94c

so here's a guy teaching building searches and has never been on a raid.

here's a guy teaching patrol techniques who has never spent time in a cruiser.

read a bunch of books, watch a bunch of videos, and you too can be on your way to performing brain surgery.


----------



## 555low

BB-59,
I did't say he wasn't a good instructor, he just has never been a cop, period. I'd love to do heart surgery, but no matter how many books I read, the good Docs at Mass General aren't gonna let me in. And if he were a part-time cop, good for him, teach part-time cops. If you're a sheriff, stick to teaching sheriffs. I've never walked a tier or sat in a day room with 200 savages, God love those guys! I really don't want to hear what a part -time cop or a sheriff has to tell me about doing my job. But if you wanna teach Full -Time Cops, buck-up, go to the academy like the rest of us, put your time in on the street, and get some f*ckin' credibility. Then talk about training cops.


----------



## Mongo

555low said:


> BB-59,
> I did't say he wasn't a good instructor, he just has never been a cop, period. I'd love to do heart surgery, but no matter how many books I read, the good Docs at Mass General aren't gonna let me in. And if he were a part-time cop, good for him, teach part-time cops. If you're a sheriff, stick to teaching sheriffs. I've never walked a tier or sat in a day room with 200 savages, God love those guys! I really don't want to hear what a part -time cop or a sheriff has to tell me about doing my job. But if you wanna teach Full -Time Cops, buck-up, go to the academy like the rest of us, put your time in on the street, and get some f*ckin' credibility. Then talk about training cops.


Well said. But he wasn't even a part time cop!


----------



## The Jesters

I teach first responder to police officers, and I have been a cop for years, but I have never delivered a baby in real life, never used an occlusive dressing or several of the other things I teach.

Does that mean I should only teach those parts of the first responder course I have used in real life and have personally been a part of. Does this make me a worse instructor?


----------



## Pacman

Obviously I have to stop teaching firearms, I've never shot anyone.


----------



## Mongo

The Jesters said:


> I teach first responder to police officers, and I have been a cop for years, but I have never delivered a baby in real life, never used an occlusive dressing or several of the other things I teach.
> 
> Does that mean I should only teach those parts of the first responder course I have used in real life and have personally been a part of. Does this make me a worse instructor?


No but I would rather be taught first responder classes by an EMT that has done those things numerous times in the field.

I would also rather be taught patrol procedures,defensive tactics, and building searches from someone who has been in the shit.

We have all been in in service classes where the instructor gets little attention due to the fact that we all know with our natural investigative skills and street smarts that he has never been in the *SHIT.*
* *
I hope that clarifies things a little for you......*OVER*


----------



## O-302

The Jesters said:


> I teach first responder to police officers, and I have been a cop for years, but I have never delivered a baby in real life, never used an occlusive dressing or several of the other things I teach.
> 
> Does that mean I should only teach those parts of the first responder course I have used in real life and have personally been a part of. Does this make me a worse instructor?


No, just an inexperienced one.


----------



## lawdog671

I can say for a fact that MSP trainees are trained by troopers in DT, Firearms, etc. If there is additional training deemed appropriate by the powers that be, Troopers are sent to these schools (SigArms, Smith and Wesson, FBI, etc..), and then train the trainees. Subject matter experts may be occasionally called in, but they're not the end all. I think that it doesnt make you a "better" trainer, but it certainly makes you more "credible." If you've got practical experience in applying techniques (DT, Clearing drills, combat reloads, tourniquets, whatever) the trainees, recruits, student officers, can either see it, or right through you if you learned it but never used it. Besides bringing real world experience can also disprove or bring up amendments that work better. You can be told a hundred different ways to properly use a handcuffing technique on a non compliant subject, but it all goes out the window when youre wrestling in the breakdown lane or hallway of a project with a bloody whacked out crackhead with a knife. NEVER met this guy before, and not a shot at him at all, but walking the walk as someone put it carries a LOT of weight.
And as far as certs, Im not too sure of many people certified to train State Police trainees other than troopers. I may be wrong calling foul on that one, but more likely


----------



## lawdog671

I can say for a fact that MSP trainees are trained by troopers in DT, Firearms, etc. If there is additional training deemed appropriate by the powers that be, Troopers are sent to these schools (SigArms, Smith and Wesson, FBI, etc..), and then train the trainees. Subject matter experts may be occasionally called in, but they're not the end all. I think that it doesnt make you a "better" trainer, but it certainly makes you more "credible." If you've got practical experience in applying techniques (DT, Clearing drills, combat reloads, tourniquets, whatever) the trainees, recruits, student officers, can either see it, or right through you if you learned it but never used it. Besides bringing real world experience can also disprove or bring up amendments that work better. You can be told a hundred different ways to properly use a handcuffing technique on a non compliant subject, but it all goes out the window when youre wrestling in the breakdown lane or hallway of a project with a bloody whacked out crackhead with a knife. NEVER met this guy before, and not a shot at him at all, but walking the walk as someone put it carries a LOT of weight.
And as far as certs, Im not too sure of many people certified to train State Police trainees other than troopers. I may be wrong calling foul on that one, but more likely than not,


----------



## lawdog671

sorry bout the double post.....


----------



## DoD102

I gotta agree. I've heard marty's name tossed around before as I've been on the job 26 years now. I'm sure he's an awesome instructor. But I also have to agree with the comment made above. If i'm being taught CPR etc. I want to be taught by someone who has actually pumped on someones chest. Same with DT, Firerams or any other discipline we use day to day. I feel that experience is the best teacher. Someone who's been in a scuffle in a stairwell, or on the street can teach you handcuffing the "right"way, but knows that when it hits the fan alot of that goes out the window. They can also give you options on how to handle a situation other than the :"book" way. They can think outside the box so to speak. I had a DT instructor when I went through DT instructors class in 2002. guy was from Lowell PD, Bobby Dyer (Bobby if you're out there hope you don't mind me dropping your name)guy wa sawesome, as was Dave Standen and the "crew".  But these guys have done the job. I learned as much in class as I did in discussions outside the calss room with them. Anyway, bottom line. I think it's very important to have cops taught by cops. Someone else said it. that was the problem with the training council. Non-cops, or VERY inexperienced cops, teaching. No practical time. Anyway, that my 2 cents. Didn't mean to ramble.


----------



## The Jesters

Just because someone has done it in real life does not automatically make them a better instructor on its own. I teach CPR/1st responder and have done CPR in the field, I have also done most of the things I teach. However, I have not delivered a baby in the field or used some of the other more serious techniques (occlusive dressings, or stopping bleeding on an amputated limb). I do not think that makes me worse than a life long EMT AUTOMATICALLY.

I have had plenty of instructors who only told war stories, yes they did it in the field, but they sucked as instructors, and I did not learn a thing. I think the best intructors have done it in the field, but also present the class in a way that everyone learns the topics benig taught.

No one has been in every situtation ever created, no matter how much they have been in the field.


----------



## lawdog671

Jester, I agree with some of things you said, and disagree with one or two. An experienced instructor who has field experience will have a better BASIS of applicable knowledge from which to teach. My point, anyone who has performed CPR on an elderly person is going to be able to prepare his/her students better, i.e. Knowing pumping on some old fart's chest is going to probably crack their brittle ribcage, make bizarre noises, but is WAY better than dying. Passing this kind of knowledge is invaluable so they don't stop thinking they may be hurting someone. You may be the best training dummy chest pumper in the world, but will never know this until you do it when the sh*t hits the fan.
HOWEVER you are *absoloutely correct* in the fact that if an instructor cannot pass that information to students in an understandable manner, why bother? That results in improper handcuffing/search/CPR etc. Important things to note as an instructor for LE work: Is it understandable to the students? Legally defendable? Practical under stress? Conform to ageny standards? Now Ive never met this guy before and won't say anything about his classes, pro or con. But if he is an objective instructor who self critiques, I would think he would say the same. If you don't use it, how can you know what you teaches works? And when doing "merc" work, how are you sure what youre teaching falls within student policies and procedures?....Just my confusing ramblings....


----------



## irishsnipe

does anyone have an e-mail by chance for Mr. Michelman?


----------

